

BBM’s Android And iOS Launch Weekend Going About As Badly As Possible  - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/22/bbm-android-ios-launch/

======
shellehs
When I heard the news of BBM for iOS launched, I did search in App Store,
nothing but just could see a white blank screen. Then I used google to find
the direct link, can't even open that in App Store.

